# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  sorry for the crappy pic....

## theboss

all good stuff!

----------


## goober48

what is that have u taken it yet?

----------


## juicy_brucy

Good stuff. CDN UGL.

----------


## therecanonlybe1

aquatech....i wonder if that is what aquaman uses

----------

